# Sophie, the terror of the bun-room



## MiniLopHop (Jun 6, 2012)

Gary- So mom thought it would be a good idea to make Becky and I make friends with Sophie and Houdini. Humph! Sophie is a big bully and I fights with her through de fence as often as I can. Last night I bit her nose and made her bleed! That is what she gets for trying to bully my Becky boo! Houdini isn't so bad.

Becky- yeah, Sophie thinks she's all that just because she's bigger than us. We won't back down and can kick her butt too. I'm a treasured little girl who shouldn't have to share space with that oaf!

Houdini- But Sophie is my new bunwife, you guys should be nice to her the way you were with Cinderella. We is all a warren.

Gary & Becky- No! We don't likes her! She won't let us be boss. Cinderella was more sweet and didn't try to boss us around.

Sophie- I'm the queen and big enough to enforce it, all you peasants bow to me!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 6, 2012)

Derby - Sophie be nice, haven't you heard the expression you catches more bees with honey than the vinegars. You does not want to be known to all us bunnies as a bully. I is a big boy in de making, so I know what it is like to feel really powerful. I jumped on dad's face last night and made him upset.I feel a little sad about dat, bets you feel bad about biting Gary.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 6, 2012)

Sophie- Derby, I tries to be nice to Gary, but he is such a [email protected] dat he makes me mad. I charged at him and HE bit ME! He finks he is funny, but he not!

Gary- I was jus jokin wif her, den she came barralin across da room. I bit her because I was started. I'm jus a wee wittle innocent bun, she's a big bully. I can't help if if she doesn't have a sense of humor. No one made her queen.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 6, 2012)

Gary, did you not escape from your space into Sophie's and nose bonk her in the butt making her pee on the rug in fear?? You were upset about socks on hocks but did you have to take it out on her???


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 6, 2012)

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> Gary, did you not escape from your space into Sophie's and nose bonk her in the butt making her pee on the rug in fear?? You were upset about socks on hocks but did you have to take it out on her???



Dats no fair bringing dat up Fraggles, I did that a long time ago. Well, a couple weeks anyway. I thaught it wabs hilarious! It made me feel better about needing to wear socks.

She's still a poo poo head


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 6, 2012)

Sophie is a newcomer. You old timers should make her welcome. Then, after a month of that [a long time, I know], if she's still that way, just start to ignore her. That's showing her how you feel in a way you won't get in trouble for.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 6, 2012)

Derby here - can you share some of your treats with Sophie, she sounds like the food is a control with her, sometimes people are just downright mean because dey is scared. Could she be scared, dat you don't like her ( course at this point you probably don't ) Maybe mommy should let Sophie just sit besides Becky, and gets to know her without you two macho guys getting in the ways. Mommy, sets some treats besides you and let Sophie sit with Daddy and shares the treats. Sees if dat works. Maybe I's a going to have to come and visit Sophie with Fraggles, so dat she has big buddies to pics on.


----------



## LindseyG (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi's sophie this is Pumpkin i is a satin angora, i am the smallest of my trio and the only girl. I showz thoz boys who is boss! You should do the same. You can let them shares you space but always showz dem whoz boss!


----------



## BunnyMind (Jul 9, 2012)

Yushi- Yeah, dats not fair. But I bow to everybunny!

Clementine- I show everyone whoz boss! I will fight you Sophie! Not like scaredy Yushi!

Yushi- Calm down, Clemmy!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 9, 2012)

Sophie- oh you siwy wittle bun. I'm over 10 pounds! Dat is enub weight to throw awround. I am de queen!

Gary- Derby, yous would be pwoud of me. I snucked out when mommy wabs cleaning my litter box yesterday. I saw Sophie and ignored her! Den she ignored me! I eventually gots too close and hads to run way to my howse so mommy could protect me. It's getting betters.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 9, 2012)

Goot for you. Da only way to beats a bully is to ignores dem. Women jut hates to be ignored. Bets that got under her furs. Heehee


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 9, 2012)

I is just wondering Sophie - if yous the queen and Fraggles is the queen, what is you queens of??


----------



## BunnyMind (Jul 9, 2012)

Clementine- *Grunt* I'll show you! :X

Yushi- Clemmy, don't go chawenging buns to fights!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 9, 2012)

*gmas rabbit wrote: *


> I is just wondering Sophie - if yous the queen and Fraggles is the queen, what is you queens of??



They are queens of everything they see or hear.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 9, 2012)

Sophie- Right on Honey! I is queen of my own domain! I rule wif an iron paw, all must adore me.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 9, 2012)

dat is sooo funny, Gary still calls you a poopoo head. Queen poopoo head. hahahaha


----------

